
Do Women Really Want Equality? - chmars
https://medium.com/@NikitaCcoulombe/do-women-really-want-equality-4374910f2236#.405kcxqvn
======
nadezhda18
apparently I'm in the minority (women who want to be indépendant from her
partner and do not mind and want to make more money than their partners )

and I'm soooo happy the society allows me to be so.

I guess this is what feminism is about

~~~
fallinghawks
Same here. I supported a partner for some 20 years until he passed. He took
care of the household and the cooking, I worked, and neither of us was
uncomfortable with the arrangement.

I don't like how the article starts out with the qualification "most women X"
but that gets dropped early on, leaving the default implication "all women X."
And the title presumes to speak for all of us. Trust me, it does not.

~~~
gonvaled
Great that you could do that! It's not very common that women want this kind
of arrangement, though.

~~~
fallinghawks
It was made much easier by the fact that neither of us strongly wanted
children. There's an assumption (social and perhaps hormonal as well) that
women will be the primary caregiver, which is a huge wrench in the works of
having a career. I think more women would give it a try if the roles were
fully discussed and agreed upon.

------
gonvaled
Did a censor filter break today? First article offering a positive view of men
in ages.

------
loukrazy
Pretty reasonable article, but you know it's catnip for "men's rights" folks

------
ihdncj849593
Very click-baity title, no thanks.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It may correspond with that description but it's really just a _good_ title
for the piece. I've not read the whole piece yet but it seems thorough and
thoughtful.

As the article asks and investigates exactly that question what would you
title it instead?

Example segment:

>" _Yet women largely still want to be with a man that makes more money than
them, reinforcing the cycle where she must then take more time out of the
workforce than him to care for their children._ " //

Not all titles that are immediately interesting are clickbait.

~~~
vorotato
This is a very dangerous sentiment to share without the constant reminder that
feminism means that each woman should be able to live how they desire. It's
great that women who want to be with a man who makes more money than them can
do that. However wow is it dangerous to point out that what "most women want",
without making this caveat.

Let's assume most men want to play sports, this while interesting is totally
irrelevant with respect to my individual rights as a man to do what I want
with my life. Similarly, what most women want is totally irrelevant to
feminism and the rights of women. They should be able to live as they please,
independent of what "most women" would like.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
The problem comes when the majority's desires conflict with the minority's
though.

Supposed feminists tell me feminism is about sexual equality rather than the
pie-in-the-sky notion that people can in general live as they please.

If the majority actual desire things that are mutually exclusive with direct
equality then it's most dangerous not to point that out, surely?

Personally I'm for equality of opportunity for all.

